# rieger front bumper for the TT, any body ever have one?



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

http://www.namotorsports.net/detail.cfm/part_cd/RI55121

some a hole hit my car while it was parked. cracked up the front bumper.

im debating on getting another oem bumper for 571 shipped from genuinevwaudiparts.com

or on buying the reiger bumper for 1000 shipped. its abs plastic, so it has to be pretty good fitting and have some flex.

any opinions??


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Personally I like the OEM front cover. Have you debated the OEM 3.2?


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

i dont see what the difference is with the 3.2.....ive seen pics of it, but it looks the same to me.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

speed51133! said:


> i dont see what the difference is with the 3.2.....ive seen pics of it, but it looks the same to me.


Ouch. No Bueno.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

ok, it has some "gills" on the sides....big deal.

it also costs 900 plus shipping, and i would still need the grills.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

speed51133! said:


> ok, it has some "gills" on the sides....big deal.
> 
> it also costs 900 plus shipping, and i would still need the grills.


You are correct. But Rieger has a very bad reputation for fitting poorly. I've seen the bumper in pics and it doesn't seem that bad on the outside, but their parts are usually very flexible, lack reinforcement and have fake gaps. With that being said.... the Rieger bumper with waterfall grill does look fairly good. 

Up to you sir! I think this is the PPI below, but I love this thing.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Heres mine


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

thanks for the post.
how do you like it?
i think it looks great. how is it close up? how was fitment?? aside from paint, was there any body work? i mean i know its ABS plastic so i thought it would be spot on. Is it flimsy?

how about an overall review?
thanks man.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

ehhh it was hard to get the grille in, and im very afraid to lean my body a little bit on the front when im working on the car... afraid to pop the grille holder tabs, it starts to sound like its breaking the plastic cracking sound 
but im happy about it, get many many head turns


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

I own a full rieger kit and the fitment was great. Didn't have to modify anything the kit come ready to go and even comes with new ducting for those still running stock intercoolers. I am a sold on rieger products and will continue to buy from then i n the future. And all this is coming from a guy who spent 4G on everything to have this kit installed, so trust me I wanted my moneys worth


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

i spent 2G for the front...
dont have to name prices here.. everyone knows how much it costs...


----------



## BBJACK27 (Mar 20, 2008)

idwurks said:


> You are correct. But Rieger has a very bad reputation for fitting poorly. I've seen the bumper in pics and it doesn't seem that bad on the outside, but their parts are usually very flexible, lack reinforcement and have fake gaps. With that being said.... the Rieger bumper with waterfall grill does look fairly good.
> 
> Up to you sir! I think this is the PPI below, but I love this thing.



What wheels?!


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

wow, i found the rieger front for just 850 and shipping is only 175...

and Im on the fence for it!

hahah

ill probably buy one in a month or so....im looking for a used a8 grill...NOT going to spend 500 for one.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

I got mine about two years ago.. there were not that many of TT's that had the front. but now its coming more and more common.
If i remember right, it was 1200 for the bumper, then i bought the A8 grille from the stealership. And apearently the grill dont come with the rings, nor filler plate...


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

I FINALLY ordered the bumper. Got it for an amazing price, new.

Now to score an S8 grille for cheap....maybe I can get one within a year or two!

Funny, the rieger prices have substantially dropped, while the OEM bumper has substantially increased in cost....:what:


----------



## jonnyswitchblade.com (Nov 6, 2006)

Where did you order from?


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

andysautosport.com

lltek and rpi were other options

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Audi-TT-S-L...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item5d4563f11f

on a side note, does anyone know if THIS: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Audi-A6-RS6...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item5d3c4d5579

fits the rieger bumper??


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

Need better pictures BUT I used the same front end as Mantvis and I love it. (same wheels too) 



















That ebay grill won't work. All front TT bumpers with the water fall grill use the A8 grill. its bigger and fills out the bumper. it really sucks because there are a TON of aftermarket a6 and a4 grills out there for CHEAP. I've yet to find an A8 grill that was cheap in price. I got lucky with my grill and got my hands on a European A8 grill will euro filler plate for an insane price from my source. However the grill did not fit into the bumper super clean. Body shop had to remove some material to get it to fit right. even then I'm not 100 satisfied. 

lots of money later and a full respray I'm pretty happy overall. Although I despise my Dietric rear end. Gonna sell that soon. 

Anyway good luck. hope you were able to figure out your block heater issue as well.


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

speed51133! said:


> Funny, the rieger prices have substantially dropped, while the OEM bumper has substantially increased in cost....:what:




There is a reason for that.


----------



## AudiBreaksMyWallet (Aug 12, 2016)

I just received my rieger bumper yesterday. Fitment is AMAZING. You are mistaken. The bumpers you are most likely looking at are the cheap knockoffs made of fiberglass. I owned one of those cheap fiberglass grills and NEVER got it to fit, went with the rieger. It comes with everything, all hardware, heavily detailed instructions, fits perfectly, almost better than stock and looks sharp as heck. The germans definitely know how to build a solid product. I got mine all told for $842 shipped and the A8 D3 grille was $200. Stock bumper would have cost $1000 without grills.


----------



## recaro19 (Feb 17, 2016)

AudiBreaksMyWallet said:


> I just received my rieger bumper yesterday. Fitment is AMAZING. You are mistaken. The bumpers you are most likely looking at are the cheap knockoffs made of fiberglass. I owned one of those cheap fiberglass grills and NEVER got it to fit, went with the rieger. It comes with everything, all hardware, heavily detailed instructions, fits perfectly, almost better than stock and looks sharp as heck. The germans definitely know how to build a solid product. I got mine all told for $842 shipped and the A8 D3 grille was $200. Stock bumper would have cost $1000 without grills.


Got any pics? I've been bashing my head trying to find a 3.2 vr6 cover but they are either ridiculously expensive or none existant on the used market. I've seen the Rieger bumpers before but not sure I'm sold on it yet. Would love to see what your car looks like with it installed.


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

Love my a frame. Needs a little trimming for the hood gap but otherwise fits great. Had the while lip kit till inhit a deer. So got this bumper to replace the stock front









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## recaro19 (Feb 17, 2016)

idwurks said:


> You are correct. But Rieger has a very bad reputation for fitting poorly. I've seen the bumper in pics and it doesn't seem that bad on the outside, but their parts are usually very flexible, lack reinforcement and have fake gaps. With that being said.... the Rieger bumper with waterfall grill does look fairly good.
> 
> Up to you sir! I think this is the PPI below, but I love this thing.


Which bumper model is this one?!?!

Can’t seem to find it but looks like an upgraded oem 3.2 bumper. Interested!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## recaro19 (Feb 17, 2016)

1fast2liter said:


> Love my a frame. Needs a little trimming for the hood gap but otherwise fits great. Had the while lip kit till inhit a deer. So got this bumper to replace the stock front
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn. Such an aggressive look.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RJ_In_Paradise (Sep 22, 2019)

*Reiger TT Bumper Install*

Anyway I can but or get the detailed install instructions (in English)? Mine came in German and not many pictures. Not sure what Im supposed to do with the hardware and the ducting. 

thanks.

RJ
2003 TT


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

I didn't install the ducting. The bumper went on mostly like stock. I have the splitter in mine so had to position and drill holes their are 2 j nuts that slide onto the radiator support the line up with those bolt holes. Its bolted their and in the normal spot as stock and reuse the 4 10mm bolt clips to fender. And then bottom slide in as stock. Take off your stock bumper and this is pretty straight forward. Ducting is only really useful if you still retain stock side mount intercooler. Otherwise even then it's so open not really even needed. Mine needs to be trimmed on pass side as the edge isnt lined up on the drivers side. As that piece is bonded... another hint when installing the grill. Install the grill and either mark the holes or drill them right away. The pices of plastic they use that are bonded are really hard and the screws wont go in.. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

When I called the American side of the company they told me that the body shop or installer has to figure it out. As every one has their own way. I told then this is america and they sell all over why not send information in english. Hell why cant the american side translate it. I mean their kits are phenomenal but their instructions are in black and white. Pay 1000+ for a bumper to get crappy hard to read instructions.


By the way I got my whole kit from body-kits.com I think it was... best prices around I believe bumper with the carbonfiber splitter and the reigar made grill was like 950 shipped. Everyone else was 1000+ just for the bumper. My sides came from them and I have the reigar infinity rear still waiting for install. Have a votex rear right now.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RJ_In_Paradise (Sep 22, 2019)

*Reiger TT Bumper Install*



1fast2liter said:


> When I called the American side of the company they told me that the body shop or installer has to figure it out. As every one has their own way. I told then this is america and they sell all over why not send information in english. Hell why cant the american side translate it. I mean their kits are phenomenal but their instructions are in black and white. Pay 1000+ for a bumper to get crappy hard to read instructions.
> 
> 
> By the way I got my whole kit from body-kits.com I think it was... best prices around I believe bumper with the carbonfiber splitter and the reigar made grill was like 950 shipped. Everyone else was 1000+ just for the bumper. My sides came from them and I have the reigar infinity rear still waiting for install. Have a votex rear right now.
> ...


Appreciate the feedback. Are the glue and rivets for the duct vents? Also has one plastic bar type that I am guessing is a brace between the ducting? The grille doesnt pop in clean, gonna be a bear.


----------



## RJ_In_Paradise (Sep 22, 2019)

*Reiger TT Bumper Install*



RJ_In_Paradise said:


> Appreciate the feedback. Are the glue and rivets for the duct vents? Also has one plastic bar type that I am guessing is a brace between the ducting? The grille doesnt pop in clean, gonna be a bear.


one more question ...thr black grilling ... got on long piece, am I supposed to trim it to fit both sides?


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

Yes the grilling is cut for both sides. No idea on the glue. The rivets are forbthe ducting and the long plastic bar goes along the radiator support and riveted on. I didn't use any of it. Bumper is on. And stays innate 140mph+

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RJ_In_Paradise (Sep 22, 2019)

*Reiger TT Bumper Install*



1fast2liter said:


> Yes the grilling is cut for both sides. No idea on the glue. The rivets are forbthe ducting and the long plastic bar goes along the radiator support and riveted on. I didn't use any of it. Bumper is on. And stays innate 140mph+
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


How did you attach the mesh?


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

I didnt. Mine is fitted but not painted yet. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## AudiBreaksMyWallet (Aug 12, 2016)

Have the same bumper, forget what anyone says, the REAL rieger bumper is legit hard plastic. The ones that don't fit are the fiberglass. The ducting and the plastic help it fit better and push the air to the brakes, where it's useful. Yeah the german instructions were a pain, had to use google translate to sort it.


----------



## AudiBreaksMyWallet (Aug 12, 2016)

RJ_In_Paradise said:


> How did you attach the mesh?


You can use some 3m adhesive to glue some flat metal pieces onto the inside (non-visible) parts of the bumper and bend the mesh around them. I had some left over from trying to go the cheap way and wasting my money on a fiberglass version the first time.


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

I love reigar stuff. Always fits good and the material is quality









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## audis4ed (Mar 19, 2004)

I have the rieger lower front spoiler. It has a bit more of an opening than the oem S-line bumper. It just doesn’t have the side gills, but I like the clean look. My brother had rieger full kit on his c class benz. All body kits need minor work to fit perfect. I still need to install the grills but having other things done first.


----------

